# Mounting & dismounting an EF-EOS R adapter... Should I worry...?



## JustMeOregon (Sep 6, 2020)

The instructions for the Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R specifically say to first attach the adapter to the EF-lens, and then attach the now adapted-lens-combo to the camera. The instructions further say that to remove it, you follow the same procedure in reverse. Okay... But what kind'a horrible things could happen if I just leave the adapter attached to the camera (all the time) and simply swap-out different EF-lenses as needed? I'm really hoping that everyone just tells me not to worry so much... I'll even promise to turn-off the camera all the time...


----------



## Raptors (Sep 6, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> The instructions for the Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R specifically say to first attach the adapter to the EF-lens, and then attach the now adapted-lens-combo to the camera. The instructions further say that to remove it, you follow the same procedure in reverse. Okay... But what kind'a horrible things could happen if I just leave the adapter attached to the camera (all the time) and simply swap-out different EF-lenses as needed? I'm really hoping that everyone just tells me not to worry so much... I'll even promise to turn-off the camera all the time...



What canon told me, it's necessary for the electronics to initialise correctly.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 6, 2020)

I've been using the adaptor on my R for two years across a metric ton of weddings and I just take the lens, or lens and adaptor off and attach RF lenses or another EF lens and nothing bad has happened.

Always with the camera switched on.

Canon kind of idiot proofed that side of things.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 6, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> I just take the lens, or lens and adaptor off and attach RF lenses or another EF lens and nothing bad has happened


Have you enabled "release shutter without lens"?
I have and if i change the lens with the adaptor on the R, the AF is disabled. Only manual focus possible.


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 6, 2020)

I leave the adapter on the camera, too. But I do turn off the camera whenever I switch lenses, so that the dust protection screen closes. I never read the instructions apparently, and it has never mattered.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Sep 7, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Have you enabled "release shutter without lens"?
> I have and if i change the lens with the adaptor on the R, the AF is disabled. Only manual focus possible.


I'm not 100% sure what you're saying, but I just now double-checked and my autofocus remains enabled (after a lens-swap while the adapter stays on the camera) regardless whether the "Release shutter without lens" option is selected or not... Now I do religiously turn-off the camera while changing lenses, maybe that has something to do with it...


----------



## ERHP (Sep 7, 2020)

The adapter stays on the camera when I swap the 1.4X off and back on the 600. I do shut the camera down each time. So far no issues with AF or anything else.


----------



## digigal (Sep 7, 2020)

Don't Do It!!! I met with a Canon technical rep from Canon headquarters for a 30 min "one on one" on Fri and got to ask ask him anything I wanted to about my R5 and one thing he mentioned in passing was to always turn it off when changing lenses because basically it's a computer and you need to shut it down when you disconnect the lens. 
Catherine
PS It was the most worthwhile event I've ever been to. This guy knew absolutely EVERYTHING!


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 7, 2020)

digigal said:


> Don't Do It!!! I met with a Canon technical rep from Canon headquarters for a 30 min "one on one" on Fri and got to ask ask him anything I wanted to about my R5 and one thing he mentioned in passing was to always turn it off when changing lenses because basically it's a computer and you need to shut it down when you disconnect the lens.
> Catherine
> PS It was the most worthwhile event I've ever been to. This guy knew absolutely EVERYTHING!


I'm convinced, now!
Formerly, I never paid attention to switching my cameras off when changing lenses, even though both the 100 f2,8 L and the 85 f1,4 L sometimes "rattled" (OIS on...).
But the argument of a camera as a computer is indeed a convincing one!


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 7, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you're saying, but I just now double-checked and my autofocus remains enabled (after a lens-swap while the adapter stays on the camera) regardless whether the "Release shutter without lens" option is selected or not... Now I do religiously turn-off the camera while changing lenses, maybe that has something to do with it...


Sorry, if i wrote confusingly. I had issues with the AF when changing a Sigma 105 and a 150 with adapter on the R.
I also switched the camera off for the change. Maybe it is only a problem with Sigma lenses, but i will change EF lenses in the future like Canon suggests.

Further i had a weird problem with the Sigma 105 Makro and extentiontubes. These tubes are cheap ones and the mount does not fit perfectly. Once (with the AF switch of the lens turned off) the electronic connection broke down, but i could take pictures the aperture wide open. (only possible if you enable shutter release without lens)

The same with the switch set to AF the display turned black. So i think the camera could recognise issues with the AF if you don´t take off the adapter.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2020)

Canon also made a fuss about the order of adding a TC to a lens and body, and it makes not a jot of difference.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Canon also made a fuss about the order of adding a TC to a lens and body, and it makes not a jot of difference.


and.. and. we are expected to switch off the camera before opening the battery compartment door and popping out battery...
I never switch my 5D4s off for a battery change. ever. just pop the battery compartment door open, battery flies out, a fresh battery pops in, and compartment battery door closed. never had a single issue.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> and.. and. we are expected to switch off the camera before opening the battery compartment door and popping out battery...
> I never switch my 5D4s off for a battery change. ever. just pop the battery compartment door open, battery flies out, a fresh battery pops in, and compartment battery door closed. never had a single issue.



Older models would stop writing out the buffer when the card or battery door was opened, so you'd loose those photos. Telling users to turn off their camera before opening battery/card doors is much easier than having to hand out flowcharts for when it's safe to do something.


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 7, 2020)

I wouldn't worry. Most of us are transitioning with large libraries of EF glass. The wear and tear from removing the adapter every time just doesn't seem worth it or logical. You're adding an extra mount/unmount for every lens swap instead of just one.


----------

